# axminster sieg c1 micro lathe any good?



## ian_in_the_midlands (28 Jun 2014)

Has anyone any experience of this lathe?
What are their good points and limitations?

Are there other small lathes I should consider in this price range?

Thanks.


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands (28 Jun 2014)

Or maybe something like this?
http://www.chesterhobbystore.com/conque ... 3965-p.asp
Looks more lathe for the same price. Maybe too cheap?


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Jun 2014)

The C1 seems quite small but I suppose it depends on what you want to do with it.

About a year ago I bought a second hand Seig C3 (7"x14" approx) mini lathe. Having no engineering knowledge & not knowing whether I had bought a pile of junk, I got an engineer friend to look it over & he was very impressed, especially with the value for money.
- http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue ... Mini-Lathe
- http://www.mini-lathe.org.uk/index.shtml

Seems like the C3 has been superceded by the Super C3 (£595 + £27.50 carriage). The old C3 has a digital speed readout above the speed control knob.

As I said earlier, I have no engineering knowledge so this is really FYI (For Your Information).


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands (7 Sep 2014)

Thanks Robbo,
I saved the extra and went with your suggestion.


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands (7 Sep 2014)

First time in over 30 years I have used a metal lathe.
Not too disappointed in the results. It runs on only a few PSI of compressed air.


----------



## ian_in_the_midlands (7 Sep 2014)

Got something wrong with my threading though.
Can't get the nut off now.


----------

